# Theme Request (Tango) for CM7



## Noremacam (Jul 25, 2011)

I know the odds of getting this theme is rather nil, unless some dev here is also a tango fan, or I learn to make it myself.

Anyways, I'm a large fan of gnome linux on my desktop and was wondering if it'd be possible to have a matching tango icon/color theme using tango icons and color set. A Large example set of icons is right here:

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Tango_icons

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/GNOME_Desktop_icons_2.20

Compared to making a brand new set, it should be easier. They're already in SVG.

Ehh, here's hoping.


----------

